# Bolero 630PR - info fast to save price increase



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Please help! Currently have a Swift Sundance 580PR (2006) wanting to update/upgrade and have seen the Bolero. Unfortunately we are unable to view the model which we would want as there doesn't appear to be any where we have phoned. We want the Bolero 630PR but how do we know if we can't see one apart from on the web or brochures. We love the quality of the Bolero's we have seen but am afraid to invest without having a bit more insight to the layout. As we have been told there is a 10% price increase on the 1st september,   we have to act in the next week or two to save ourselves another £4000. also a bit worried about the potential shudder from the new engines but I know this is covered in another topic.
Can anyone give us a bit more info that our dealer can't eg. where is the step up in the seating area? What about the headroom where the floor is raised - hubbie 5ft 11in? Do both cab seats swivel? Does anyone in Scotland have one which we could see.
Would be grateful for any advice, information you can offer
thanks


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Frankie 

Have bought this summer the Bessacarr E540, which is the same model as the Bolero, although we have an end washroom. 

We are very impressed with our purchase and have already covered 3000 miles around the UK and France. The engine and 6-speed gearbox are great and I would have no qualms about recommending it. This is the Fiat Ducato 130. 

The step up/down is between the settees and the kitchen area, and yes, it has caught us out a few times, but it's not a problem. The headroom is fine, I'm 5-11 too. Both front seats swivel in our model. 

We're in the Midlands, otherwise you could come round and have a look. 

All the best 
Dennis


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks Denzil*

Thank you - we are having problems in getting any info even from the Bessacar dealer. It is reassuring to hear your views. What do you think of this price increase of 10%. had expected a rise but seems a bit high to me. never mind, it will be worth it even if we don't make our minds up in the next week.
thanks again for replying


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Frankie,

We spent months exploring the Bolero range and were v v impressed. The step never appeared to be a problem to us and I'm 6ft 2ins. 

In the end the only reason we didn't buy was that we couldn't see where we could store our dog grooming trolley, folded dog crate and folded puppy pen as well as our bedding in the only one that would fit on our drive (the Compact). That overcab glass roof is delightful, but with no storage up there we were done for.

HTH

Andy


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

The impending price increase - how genuine is this?
Is this just a salesman's ploy to pressure you into buying before you're really ready? Don't forget that the true cost of your purchase must include the trade-in that they're prepared to offer on your present vehicle.

Anyway, best of luck!
Dennis


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

denzil53 said:


> The impending price increase - how genuine is this?
> Is this just a salesman's ploy to pressure you into buying before you're really ready? Don't forget that the true cost of your purchase must include the trade-in that they're prepared to offer on your present vehicle.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck!
> Dennis


It came from the horses mouth, so to speak, Dennis. Well direct from Kath at Swift Customer Services and backed up later in the thread by Peter Smith who owns Swift Group, so it's not a dealer's ploy. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-460786-.html#460786

Andy


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Denzil. Not too happy about the trade in price considering mileage (7000) and condition of vehicle and only 2 years old but we felt that we didn't have much time to consider or shop about. we were offered an additional 3000 only 4 months ago!
Wish we hadn't gone out to look now getting more confused by the minute. think we going to have to wait until we make our minds up and not be rushed - if we miss the boat so to speak then we have only ourselves to blame.
Thanks for your support and advice. Please get in touh if you hear any more


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

Given your low mileage over your ownership unless you are really unhappy with your existing van you are just going to spend another chunk of money for very little benefit. List the true benefits of your intended purchase over what you have, then give each one a value in money, let your pocket rule, not your heart for a change, and you can spend the difference on holidays.

With the prevailing economics in this country there are likely to be some very light used models on the market. as you have seen your trade in value dump 3000 in a few months the dealer is trying to get 2 large bites of the cherry, used values will track new to a certain extent on a lot of models some more so. Dealers will be ultra cautious in what they buy for resale and will insult many owners with low valuations, they won't want to fund a lot of late used models unless they can get them at a low value

Having seen the recent showing of how these things are put together I see very little justification in the price rises they are pushing through, 5% would be more realistic on the whole vehicle, in my industry we can only dream of rises of 10%

Chris


----------

